# Do riders still need to wear mask? Or is it up to the drivers decision



## MyUber1000 (Jul 12, 2021)

I don’t know why some drivers get fired for enforcing mask mandate rules due to riders making complaints on them. I’ve seen tons of videos and it’s insane. Obviously 70-80% of the time the riders will make up some false BS story like always, but why is it always when it’s about mask rules. I will soon start doing Uber as a summer side gig. Is it ok to let riders have the choice to wear a mask or not? I DO NOT want this type of situation where people will report for forcing them to wear a mask.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MyUber1000 said:


> Is it ok to let riders have the choice to wear a mask or not?


TOS you agree to and the pax say masks still required. No exceptions. 

Most likely until the FAA removes the mask requirement for airports and planes, both uber and lyft will keep the mask mandate in place. 

Pax want to have a crying jag, they can do so from the curb or walking to their destination.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I intend to return to driving very soon to work a guarantee. I am fully vaccinated and I will wear a mask while driving, but I have no intention of enforcing the mask rule on my pax as I feel it would be bad for my ratings and retaliatory complaints may lead to a suspension of my driving privileges while I am trying to work the aforementioned guarantee.


----------



## MyUber1000 (Jul 12, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I intend to return to driving very soon to work a guarantee. I am fully vaccinated and I will wear a mask while driving, but I have no intention of enforcing the mask rule on my pax as I feel it would be bad for my ratings and retaliatory complaints may lead to a suspension of my driving privileges while I am trying to work the aforementioned guarantee.


I agree. I’m planning on doing the same once I start. I’m in CA and people down here are very entitled. I think the safest way is to let riders have it their way to avoid any problems. But still wear the mask as a driver.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

MyUber1000 said:


> I agree. I’m planning on doing the same once I start. I’m in CA and people down here are very entitled. I think the safest way is to let riders have it their way to avoid any problems. But still wear the mask as a driver.


California here too.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Just ask them if they prefer mask or no mask.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Gotta get a dash cam if you don’t have one. Paxholes we’re a pain before covid, now they have to do something they will complain and try to get you deactivated, I just don’t want to deal with these entitled pax, they need to get rid of the mask mandates and soon, it’s getting to be too confusing and these pax will throw a fit every time


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

I keep a bag of masks and hand them out if they do not have one. If they have not been vaccinated, they will not get a ride if they do not wear a mask. Period. I will always wear a mask and I have been vaccinated. No way in hell I would do this job with out it.


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

MyUber1000 said:


> I don’t know why some drivers get fired for enforcing mask mandate rules due to riders making complaints on them. I’ve seen tons of videos and it’s insane. Obviously 70-80% of the time the riders will make up some false BS story like always, but why is it always when it’s about mask rules. I will soon start doing Uber as a summer side gig. Is it ok to let riders have the choice to wear a mask or not? I DO NOT want this type of situation where people will report for forcing them to wear a mask.


Let the customer decide.


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

The mask thing is a big pain in Uber's ass. Uber simply doesn't have the time to address every ****ing mask complaint. Their biggest issue right now is getting enough drivers on the road to handle the demand. They aren't going to deactivate someone for not wearing a mask (driver or pax).


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

And this is why I’m not taking passengers anymore, only doing food. Food doesn’t have to wear a mask in my car. And I won’t get reported if I’m not wearing mine.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

It's likely still a requirement in some areas if not nationwide. In Seattle every rideshare driver I've seen is wearing a mask. Even though our state is fully open, the Delta strain is running strong here. I just checked the local Greenlight Hub website. They are still operating under Covid restrictions so I imagine they expect their drivers to do the same.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I intend to return to driving very soon to work a guarantee. I am fully vaccinated and I will wear a mask while driving, but I have no intention of enforcing the mask rule on my pax as I feel it would be bad for my ratings and retaliatory complaints may lead to a suspension of my driving privileges while I am trying to work the aforementioned guarantee.


I drive, I wear a mask when PAX are in the car, not because Uber says I should, because I don't want to risk a PAX reporting me for a free ride.. I don't care if my PAX wear a mask and I don't ask them to. Not for the reasons you posted (ratings, retaliation) I simply don't care if they wear the mask, I don't care if they are vaccinated, I don't care if they already had COVID. I simply don't care. If the ask me i say I don't care, if they start to tell me thy have been vaccinated, I cut them off and say I don't care. We continue on with the ride and all is well.

I rarely get sick, I practice decent hygiene, I don't over use hand sanitizer, in fact the only time I do use it is when soap and water is not available. I have never been and never will be a germaphobe. I and a firm believer in eating a little dirt won't kill you. May be living my life like that has helped me build up my immune system, maybe I am taking a major risk in life and my luck will run out soon. I'd rather live life instead of living in fear.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ski-U-Uber said:


> Let the customer decide.


That has pretty much been my policy since the pandemic started. However, if they opt to not wear a mask, the windows are coming down whether they like it or not. I've had numerous anti-maskers get in my car and ask if I was going to report them. I said, "No. Uber doesn't pay me enough to become the mask police. For my own protection and yours, though, I will be increasing the airflow through this vehicle as long as you are inside it."

Everyone agrees that this is a reasonable compromise. Some people actually like the fresh air. I've had zero fights over masks with riders, and even some tips from anti-maskers. Works out pretty well given the ridiculous politicization of this issue.

It's called being a reasonable adult. So many people in this world need to have their way, or it's the highway. That's not how a civilized society functions.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I drive, I wear a mask when PAX are in the car, not because Uber says I should, because I don't want to risk a PAX reporting me for a free ride.. I don't care if my PAX wear a mask and I don't ask them to.


Pretty much my exact policy. I wear a mask to avoid the paxholes looking for a free ride, and because masks will reduce the likelihood of transmission. The best thing one can do to avoid transmission in a vehicle is to have substantial airflow. Windows down with the fan blowing on high will pretty much stop any ability for the virus to jump from person to person. That much airflow disperses the viral load instantly.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

If I'm required to wear a mask, the pax dam well will be wearing one too. I have 2 packs of them in the car, so here you go, put this on and be happy.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> If I'm required to wear a mask, the pax dam well will be wearing one too. I have 2 packs of them in the car, so here you go, put this on and be happy.


I wear a mask because I'm all about crossing Ts and dotting Is. It's a self-protection measure just not because of a pandemic, but because Uber/Lyft requires me to have one on whenever a passenger is present. It's not an unreasonable request, given the nature of what we are facing.

Having a passenger damage my car or punch me is not a risk worth taking over a mask. This is especially true because the quick remedy (rolling down a window) is so much easier to implement than having a heated debate about whether masks work against COVID-19 or not. My time is too valuable, and so is my property. If an angry passenger puts a fist into my door or window, I'm pretty much on the hook for that damage.

We've all seen how Uber drags its feet on paying for damages to a vehicle caused by one of their idiotic passengers. It's so much easier to bypass all that drama and just do a simple job. The passenger doesn't need to suffer with a mask on, because I'm being asked to wear one by a rideshare company.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> It's so much easier to bypass all that drama and just do a simple job.


perhaps, but against what you agreed to each and every time you go online. So there's that too. 

If people can wear masks in airports, on planes, they can do so for rides. Period, hard stop. 

And I disgree. If i have to suffer, so shall the pax. They are free to complain to Uber and the Federal Gov'ment.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> perhaps, but against what you agreed to each and every time you go online. So there's that too.
> 
> If people can wear masks in airports, on planes, they can do so for rides. Period, hard stop.


If you like policing divisive mandates made by other people, so be it. I do not. I'd rather have a pleasant ride, than to spend valuable time debating an obvious moron about the merits of infectious disease mitigation. I'm fully vaccinated. There's very little chance a pax is going to infect me with all the other measures I have in place.

I agree to all kinds of things with Uber/Lyft. But guess what? Their rules tend to be garbage. I've cancelled rides for total BS reasons. I've refused pings because I didn't like the location or the profile pic of the person requesting the pick-up. I'm not supposed to do that, either...but I do.

I wear a mask to protect my interests. I'm not doing it to make the rideshare companies happy. I allow passengers the right to make their own decision about a mask. It makes the job easier for me, and that's all I really care about in the greater scheme of things.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I allow passengers the right to make their own decision about a mask.


yeah, I get. I on the other hand allow the pax to follow the TOS THEY agreed to. Or get out. It's simple and easy. My role in RS is point A to point B; that's it.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> yeah, I get. I on the other hand allow the pax to follow the TOS THEY agreed to. Or get out. It's simple and easy. My role in RS is point A to point B; that's it.


That's the beauty of being an independent contractor. If you enjoy making idiots follow simple rules, it's your car and your prerogative all the way. I'm more interested in getting the ride finished and paid out, with as little drama as possible. It's a mere difference of methodology. Neither option is wrong.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I don’t like confrontation. I will say nothing to them about masks, same goes for seatbelts, it’s not my problem if they chose to not wear one, they are liable for the penalty if the police pulls us over, not me, 

Possibly why I keep my mouth shut. Actually hoping to get pulled over, lol


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

These traitors didn't have to, so...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I'd rather live life instead of living in fear.


I often agree with you, but not in this case.

Perhaps you could explain why some people are so afraid of masks.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I often agree with you, but not in this case.
> 
> Perhaps you could explain why some people are so afraid of masks.


I'm not afraid of masks, like I said when I am driving Uber I wear one. I just think for me they are a secondary protection and following good hand washing practices and not touching my eyes, nose, and mouth without first washing my hands if the best protection for me. If I was more prone to getting sick I may have different opinions.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I wear one because I am required to wear one and I don't want to deal with the reports. Have a dash cam so they can always see I'm wearing one. I drive a van, have a barrier up and I really don't care if the pax wear one or not. My state is open and for better or worse people are not wearing masks on the street, in bars, restaurants or stores. I don't have the energy to fight with them about it like I had to last year.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I wear one because I am required to wear one and I don't want to deal with the reports. Have a dash cam so they can always see I'm wearing one. I drive a van, have a barrier up and I really don't care if the pax wear one or not. My state is open and for better or worse people are not wearing masks on the street, in bars, restaurants or stores. I don't have the energy to fight with them about it like I had to last year.


How many people complain about your barrier? How do you get A/C to them in the back? I have picked up several riders in my area that complain about their last driver having a barrier and it was crazy hot in the back seat.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> How many people complain about your barrier? How do you get A/C to them in the back? I have picked up several riders in my area that complain about their last driver having a barrier and it was crazy hot in the back seat.


Definitely an issue but not as much of a problem for me I'm guessing for a few reasons. I'm roughly 700 miles north of you so it's a little cooler and less humid. I rarely drive when the sun is up so less heat load in the van. I blast the AC at least 4 or 5 minutes before my first pax and it seems to seep under and around the barrier enough to take the edge off AND I open the back vent windows to pull air back. Once I get going it seems to work, close the back vents and all is good.
Edit: Oh and I should mention that I did get one 4 star and "Comfort Complaint" from a rider 2 weeks ago. Would have been nice if they opened the little aperture in the front of their face and said something, might have been able to turn the AC up more or something but I guess folks don't discuss anymore.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> and it was crazy hot in the back seat.


my other driving gig mandated partitions for a spell. If one has a suv of decent level there are air vents on the armrest pointed at the back. Many partitions took that into account and had notches for the vents. And in a black vehicle, very necessary. 

Thankfully mandate went away, so partition is one step away from being tossed. yay.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

it is not that difficult . Pax and driver MUST wear a mask. No mask , no ride . No debate or discussion . They approach the car without a mask or they try to enter the without one is an automatic cancel and a report to collect the $4.01. Power locks are a great thing.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

The wearing of masks is not Uber's decision. The CDC had dictated that all passengers, including drivers, must be masked when using public transportation, including ride share.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> How do you get A/C to them in the back?


One of the A/C settings in my SUV (an older Acura RDX) directs air towards my feet, and at the same time through some ductwork toward the feet of the back seat passengers. That can be done along with coming out of the dashboard or not.

Regardless, I haven't driven for Uber since the end of February 2020.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm really grateful for the many drivers that tell passengers they don't have to wear masks. These drivers are creating an army of idiots that absolutely will not remask when we get into phase two of this pandemic.

It reminds me of the fine ladies and gentlemen that are helping themselves to everything not nailed down in South Africa. Their short-term gain is going to equal mass starvation for the entire population within a week. Sometimes Uber drivers are like that. Short-term gain causes long-term problems.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I often agree with you, but not in this case.
> 
> Perhaps you could explain why some people are so afraid of masks.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

The twitterverse has spoken on this;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> View attachment 605029


Don't you own a bar of soap or some dish detergent?


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

IDriveGNV said:


> I'm really grateful for the many drivers that tell passengers they don't have to wear masks. These drivers are creating an army of idiots that absolutely will not remask when we get into phase two of this pandemic.
> 
> It reminds me of the fine ladies and gentlemen that are helping themselves to everything not nailed down in South Africa. Their short-term gain is going to equal mass starvation for the entire population within a week. Sometimes Uber drivers are like that. Short-term gain causes long-term problems.


There will always be viruses. They aren't going away as long as the world exists. The bottom line is healthy people are at virtually zero risk. When did this world become a bunch of snowflakes? It's well past time to go about our lives as we see fit, without some governing body telling us what to do.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

If you have a mask on or not . Pax can report you as not . And for all the dash cam bs . Uber lift will not look at your dash cam footage . Uber lyft does not care about you or your safety . 
If you get killed and had kids uber lyft will not spend a penny for your funeral or live insurance .
Ok so you all know there are a few new forms of covid starting to sweep the country . 
The covid shot will not help . So if you want to continue to wear a mask that does not work continue to do so . 
My advice is keep driving wait a few more months . If this new covid starts to spread QUIT. find something else to do for money.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Ski-U-Uber said:


> There will always be viruses. They aren't going away as long as the world exists. The bottom line is healthy people are at virtually zero risk. When did this world become a bunch of snowflakes? It's well past time to go about our lives as we see fit, without some governing body telling us what to do.





Ski-U-Uber said:


> There will always be viruses. They aren't going away as long as the world exists. The bottom line is healthy people are at virtually zero risk. When did this world become a bunch of snowflakes? It's well past time to go about our lives as we see fit, without some governing body telling us what to do.


4 million deaths prove you wrong . You can try to create your own reality,if that make you feel safe but please , do not promote your fantasies unless you want to be responsible to feed misinformation that will cause just more deaths.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ski-U-Uber said:


> The bottom line is healthy people are at virtually zero risk.


Oh, you mean other than the people who have died from it?

Or would you rather not count the 5 or 10% who have long term negative health consequences?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, you mean other than the people who have died from it?
> 
> Or would you rather not count the 5 or 10% who have long term negative health consequences?


 Exactly


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

It all depends on which source of information you choose to trust. I have done hundreds of hours of research on this pandemic. And I am comfortable with my sources. I will continue to wear a mask and will require my passengers to wear a mask as long as I feel, based on my extensive research, that there is a risk to my health. I don't give a crap what some government says, nor the CDC or Fauci. They're all lying to protect their own special interests. I listen to the doctors that are risking their very livelihood to let us know what is really happening. I've come to the conclusion this is the most dangerous time to take off your mask. But please, indulge in your new found freedom. Breathe in deeply whatever is being exhaled by your various passengers. We will miss you.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

IDriveGNV said:


> It all depends on which source of information you choose to trust. I have done hundreds of hours of research on this pandemic. And I am comfortable with my sources. I will continue to wear a mask and will require my passengers to wear a mask as long as I feel, based on my extensive research, that there is a risk to my health. I don't give a crap what some government says, nor the CDC or Fauci. They're all lying to protect their own special interests. I listen to the doctors that are risking their very livelihood to let us know what is really happening. I've come to the conclusion this is the most dangerous time to take off your mask. But please, indulge in your new found freedom. Breathe in deeply whatever is being exhaled by your various passengers. We will miss you.


You justify it the way you want . Just wear the ****ing mask . We do not want to lose another fellow driver . Be safe and good luck.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> It all depends on which source of information you choose to trust.


I put my trust in the middle of the road mainstream media. People like the Associated Press.

I ignore the right wing conspiracy people.

I occasionally see what Fox has to say, but I take it with a grain of salt, considering their support for the former President Trump.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

That's fantastic. Did you know the Associated Press just announced that there are only two hundred fraudulent votes in Arizona according to the Associated Press audit? 

The problem is the AP never conducted an audit.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> The problem is the AP never conducted an audit.


No, but the responsible board of elections there has, as reported by the AP. Their conclusion is:

"Your guy is lying.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I wear a mask to protect my interests. I'm not doing it to make the rideshare companies happy. I allow passengers the right to make their own decision about a mask. It makes the job easier for me, and that's all I really care about in the greater scheme of things.


I wear a mask because it's the right thing to do. I care about my health, and I care about other people. That seems lost in a "me first" and "America first" kind of world... where did all the good people go?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Authority said:


> I wear a mask because it's the right thing to do. I care about my health, and I care about other people. That seems lost in a "me first" and "America first" kind of world... where did all the good people go?


I wore a mask 100% of the time before getting vaccinated. I still wear a mask while driving Uber/Lyft, because it is a requirement for me as a driver.

Once the vaccination kicked in, medical science told me that wearing a mask is largely unnecessary. I'm not going to keep wearing a mask in situations where one isn't really called for. That just seems kind of virtue-signally to me. However, since Uber/Lyft are still asking we mask up, I have no problem with it. Passengers are their own entity. I'm not going to have an altercation about masks over a $9 ride. Getting punched in the face or having a window smashed in because some Trumper hates wearing a mask isn't a penalty worth taking.

They are welcome in my car maskless, but the windows will becoming down to mitigate any potential transmission. It's called a reasonable compromise. If we had more of that thinking in America instead of this "I'm right, you're wrong" intransigence, the country would be much better off.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

The inherent stupidity of some never ceases to amaze me. Like it or not, masks in public transportation is a federal requirement. How is Uber/Lyft not a type of public transportation? Perhaps some are so delusional thinking the drivers' cars were a property of theirs?


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

There is a vocal part of the scientific community that is explaining why this experimental injection cannot be called a vaccine. They are telling us the injection does not prevent covid infection, nor covid transmission. It may help to reduce the fatality rate somewhat.

With over 11,000 reported death from this injection currently in the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System, which being a voluntary reporting system traditionally reflects between 1% and 10% of the actual figure, this injection is much better at population reduction.

A pregnant woman carrying her baby to the 20th week would traditionally miscarry an average of 12% of the time. If she takes her vaccine during that period the spontaneous abortion rate rises to 82%.

Again, a very effective tool for population control. I can't prove it, but a lot of professionals with their reputations on the line are claiming so. Everyone must make their own choices in this confusing mess.

Dr. Charles Hoffe - 9min17sec


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> I can't prove it


We know. Nonsense isn't something that usually has proof to support it.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> The inherent stupidity of some never ceases to amaze me.


You can let that stupidity wear you down, or you can work around it. I've found that for 46 cents per miles, it's best just to work around it. If a passenger smashes in a window or puts a huge crease in your door with their foot, you're going to be fighting Uber for the passenger's name. The deductible comes out of your pocket.

If all that expense and stress is worth having a showdown with some stranger over the efficacy of masks, go for it. I've decided there are better ways to neutralize morons who see a big conspiracy behind every tree.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

rkozy said:


> You can let that stupidity wear you down, or you can work around it. I've found that for 46 cents per miles, it's best just to work around it. If a passenger smashes in a window or puts a huge crease in your door with their foot, you're going to be fighting Uber for the passenger's name. The deductible comes out of your pocket.
> 
> If all that expense and stress is worth having a showdown with some stranger over the efficacy of masks, go for it. I've decided there are better ways to neutralize morons who see a big conspiracy behind every tree.


Showdown ??What are you talking about? Are they wearing a mask when they approach the car ? Are they showing you the intent to put one on ? No mask , door locks don’t came on . Period x
There is no debate or discussion . NO MASKS NO RIDE . Let the clock run out and no show fee or just cancel to bad behavior and do a “ no mask report”and collect the 4.01.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Authority said:


> I wear a mask because it's the right thing to do. I care about my health, and I care about other people.


And that's great, and you should care about your health.
Us "good people" are fine with your decision, and your freedom to choose.
Us "good people" also care about other people's freedom and liberties, something you easily give up which is not the right thing to do.



Authority said:


> I wear a mask because it's the right thing to do. I care about my health, and I care about other people. That seems lost in a "me first" and "America first" kind of world... where did all the good people go?


Realize that YOU ARE the "me first" kind that you so despise, who shame and mandate others to wear a mask FOR YOU. Pretty selfish.
Us "good people" would never ask nor demand you wear a mask for us.

Starting to get it, yet?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> And that's great, and you should care about your health.
> Us "good people" are fine with your decision, and your freedom to choose.
> Us "good people" also care about other people's freedom and liberties, something you easily give up which is not the right thing to do.
> 
> ...


You are confused . The “ good people “ are choosing to put distance with your kind of ignorance.
You don’t want to wear a mask . You don’t get a ride.
You don’t want to wear a mask . You do not enter a retail store .
You don’t wear a mask , you cannot eat on that restaurant .
You don’t wear a mask , you cannot use the Public Transportation or enter a Public Space .
Why , because the rest of the “ good people “ , which are the majority,do not want to share a space with a bunch of ignorants that are willing to put the “ good people “ life at risk .
You are free to choose ,you just cannot chose for others . Be ready to be denny entrance and services . You can always go back to your hole and die angry and alone, just do not take anyone not willing with you .


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I work with some anti-vaccine people. I'm starting to root for the virus.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

UberPotomac said:


> You are free to choose ,you just cannot chose for others


I totally agree.
If you really believe in this, you'd shut up.

The hypocrisy is, you're saying that I cannot choose for others, but others can damn well choose for me.



SpinalCabbage said:


> I'm starting to root for the virus.


LOL. Me too.
No traffic with the lockdowns. Free money. Free time for leisure and projects. Struggling businesses overly friendly and accommodating. 
Was like a year long vacation.
Come on Delta. Do your thing.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Showdown ??What are you talking about? Are they wearing a mask when they approach the car ? Are they showing you the intent to put one on ? No mask , door locks don’t came on . Period x


The sneaky ones will be wearing a mask when you show up, then about one or two minutes into the ride, will use it as a chin diaper or take it off completely. It's the old bait-and-switch routine, since many of these passengers have learned many of the drivers will cancel if you don't have it on to start the ride.

I'm tired of being Uber's mask police. I'm fully vaccinated, wear a KN-95 while driving, and have the windows down almost all the time. There's about zero chance I'll be getting infected. If I throw a fit and demand they put their mask back on, things can escalate rather quickly. I'm not risking damage to my car because some Trumper wants to throw a fit over Uber's rules.

A five or ten-minute ride won't cover the $1000 deductible.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> It may help to reduce the fatality rate somewhat.


what? Can you confirm the fact that nearly 100% of those in the hospital today and those dying today are unvaccinated?

Can you also confirm the fact all 50 states have had a >50% increase in cases from unvaccinated people?

I mean, those are facts, don't really need your confirmation. Maybe an acknowledgment. 

Somewhat my arse.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I work with some anti-vaccine people. I'm starting to root for the virus.


The anti-vaccine people are rooting for the virus, too. They just don't know it.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

rkozy said:


> The sneaky ones will be wearing a mask when you show up, then about one or two minutes into the ride, will use it as a chin diaper or take it off completely. It's the old bait-and-switch routine, since many of these passengers have learned many of the drivers will cancel if you don't have it on to start the ride.
> 
> I'm tired of being Uber's mask police. I'm fully vaccinated, wear a KN-95 while driving, and have the windows down almost all the time. There's about zero chance I'll be getting infected. If I throw a fit and demand they put their mask back on, things can escalate rather quickly. I'm not risking damage to my car because some Trumper wants to throw a fit over Uber's rules.
> 
> A five or ten-minute ride won't cover the $1000 deductible.


Yes , you are right , they can play shenanigans . But if you work as long as I did, you’ll learn to weed out the assholes and the areas you want to work . I don’t drive trouble pax . Fortunately , in my area and hours there are plenty that comply because if not they do not get rides . It is not 100% bullet proof but it is close.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I totally agree.
> If you really believe in this, you'd shut up.
> 
> The hypocrisy is, you're saying that I cannot choose for others, but others can damn well choose for me.
> ...


You seem confused to often . May be the lack of medication ?
No one want to force you to do anything . We just choose to no share the same space or breath close to you, that includes the places “ normal intelligent reasonable” people go. 
You are free to attend Trump rallies , militia meet ups, QANON conventions, KLAN reunions, white supremacies rallies Or whatever you people do.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> what? Can you confirm the fact that nearly 100% of those in the hospital today and those dying today are unvaccinated


If you meant "vaccinated" dying, yes.

_"The report shows that 163 of the 257 people (63.4%) who died of the delta variant within 28 days of a positive COVID test between February 1 and June 21, had received at least one dose of the vaccine".








Most COVID deaths in England now are in the vaccinated – here's why that shouldn't alarm you


More vaccinated people are dying of COVID than unvaccinated people, according to a recent report from Public Health England (PHE). The report shows that 163 of the 257 people (63.4%) who died of the delta variant within 28 days of a positive COVID test between February 1 and June 21, had...




medicalxpress.com




_


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> You can let that stupidity wear you down, or you can work around it. I've found that for 46 cents per miles, it's best just to work around it. If a passenger smashes in a window or puts a huge crease in your door with their foot, you're going to be fighting Uber for the passenger's name. The deductible comes out of your pocket.
> 
> If all that expense and stress is worth having a showdown with some stranger over the efficacy of masks, go for it. I've decided there are better ways to neutralize morons who see a big conspiracy behind every tree.


Sir, you have made a fair point. Only shortly into the early days of the pandemic, I have learnt that a $3.75 (Uber) or $5 (Lyft at that time.. Now is like $2) is not worth to hassle or confrontation. I was tired to educate people using my own time. As a female, this is a slim chance to repulse the assailant if the situation escalates only after a ride begins. Some do not show their true colours until they are inside. This is why I quit and only do deliveries. Neither food nor groceries would call me "Nazi b****". Yes, you read this right. I cannot understand why they correlate the mask mandate and the Nazi. Didn't they have to agree on the mask requirement through the app before boarding and what kind of freedom or liberty did they need to give up?

I am not saying there is a fine line between right and wrong. However, it is just because some drivers would let this nonsense slide leads to the notorious line of "my other driver let me".


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> If you meant "vaccinated" dying, yes.


no, you are very confused. Let's try this again: over 99% of those in the hospitals and/or dying are those not fully vaccinated. That is ALL states now.

do you confirm that, or will you yell squirrel for something not even mentioned here?

It's really a pandemic for those who are unvaccinated.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> With over 11,000 reported death from this injection currently in the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System


Source = ??


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> no, you are very confused. Let's try this again: over 99% of those in the hospitals and/or dying are those not fully vaccinated. That is ALL states now.


I keep providing links and research, and you provide only bare assertions. I win.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Source = ??


It's currently 11k, as this article is a week or more old.








Number of Deaths Reported After COVID Vaccines Jumps by More Than 2,000 in 1 Week, According to VAERS


VAERS data released today by the CDC showed a total of 438,441 reports of adverse events from all age groups following COVID vaccines, including 9,048 deaths and 41,015 serious injuries between Dec. 14, 2020 and July 2, 2021.




childrenshealthdefense.org





And here's how we're doing in European countries.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> It's currently 11k, as this article is a week or more old


Seriously??? That's not a legitimate news organization.

"childrenshealthdefense.org" ?

Get effing serious.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Just in case you're wondering, here's the ABC News take on how effective vaccinations are.









Statistics show the stark risks of not getting vaccinated against COVID-19


Recent figures from states and cities throughout the United States reveal the extent to which the virus is impacting people who are not fully vaccinated.




abcnews.go.com





Just a reminder, this isn't some fly-by-night "news" outlet that's been created as a mouthpiece for particular viewpoint.

Here are a few excerpts from their article.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Great link, thank you. Reading that and dozens of other articles that parrot the same thing really brings home how divided the medical community is on these rushed to market so-called vaccines. The cheerleaders for these experimental injections are celebrated and immediately published, while equally celebrated experts in the field are aggressively excluded from what you would call trustworthy publications.

The coordinated message from the cheerleaders appears to be that the injections are amazingly effective, and all that Big Pharma needed was a kick in the pants from Trump to overcome decades of difficulty creating a coronavirus vaccine. Thanks to Trump's leadership in rushing the process at warp speed, unsolvable difficulties such as antibody-dependent enhancement, pathogenic priming and immune escape have magically disappeared. 

Now it is imperative that we hunt down every last vaccine hesitant person and force this ungodly concoction into their bloodstream. As Nancy Pelosi would proudly proclaim, we must inject it first into everybody to find out what's in it.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Sixty percent of people being admitted to hospital with COVID-19 have had two doses of a coronavirus vaccine, according to the government's chief scientific adviser.









COVID-19: Vallance corrects mistake to say 60% of people being admitted to hospital with coronavirus are unvaccinated


Earlier, Sir Patrick Vallance told a news conference 60% of coronavirus-related hospital admissions were double-jabbed people - but he later corrected himself.




news.sky.com


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> and you provide only bare assertions. I win.


you weren't even playing. Turn on your TV. Pick up a newspaper. Talk to a neighbor. If you don't know what group makes up 99% of cases, hospitalizations and death, your head is clearly STUCK in the sand.

Please pull it out and play again; turns are free until you foul out.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Seriously??? That's not a legitimate news organization.
> 
> "childrenshealthdefense.org" ?
> 
> Get effing serious.


childernhealthdefense is just the messenger, like many others.
The data would be the same if CNN said it.
The 'source' is the CDC. 
They're acceptable to you, right?



Christinebitg said:


> Just in case you're wondering, here's the ABC News take on how effective vaccinations are.


LMAO. 
No one was "wondering" what ABC's or any other MSMedia's "take" would be.



Christinebitg said:


> Just a reminder, this isn't some fly-by-night "news" outlet that's been created as a mouthpiece for particular viewpoint.


You're right.
ABC is an _established _"news" outlet that's a "mouthpiece for particular viewpoint"



Christinebitg said:


> Here are a few excerpts from their article.


And did you know that they define "unvaccinated people" to include those that have been vaccinated?
You've been duped again.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> Sixty percent of people being admitted to hospital with COVID-19 have had two doses of a coronavirus vaccine,


wrong. > 99% of current cases being reported, in the hospital or dying are unvaccinated.

Again, open your mind, ears to what is being reported by everyone BUT Fox Clown News.

Head. Sand. You.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Now comes a lawsuit from a whistleblower claiming the actual death count in the US is 45,000 from the vaccine. Things are starting to get interesting.

"A group of international scientists has recently obtained the “biodistribution study” for the mRNA Vaccines from Japanese regulators. The study reveals that unlike traditional vaccines, this spike protein enters the bloodstream and circulates throughout the body over several days post-vaccination. It accumulates in a number of tissues, such as the spleen, bone marrow, liver, adrenal glands and ovaries. It fuses with receptors on our blood platelets, and also with cells lining our blood vessels. It can cause platelets to clump leading to clotting, bleeding and heart inflammation. It can also cross the blood-brain barrier and cause brain damage. It can be transferred to infants through breast milk. The VAERS system includes reports of infants suckling from vaccinated mothers experiencing bleeding disorders in the gastrointestinal tract."

WHISTLEBLOWER LAWSUIT -- RENZ LAW FIRM -- 45K DEATH COUNT FROM COVID SHOT LAWSUIT -- Copy of Whistleblower Affidavit and Motion for Preliminary Injunction 






45K Whistleblower Suit – Renz Law







renz-law.com


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> Now comes a lawsuit from a whistleblower claiming the actual death count in the US is 45,000 from the vaccine. Things are starting to get interesting.


I'm tired of reading your bullshit, and seeing you quote from sources that aren't actually news organizations.

You know what the truth actually is. But you believe that it's appropriate to parrot the talking points of other BSers. All for whatever made up reasons.

The truth isn't hard to find. Mainstream news organizations are not brainwashed. The flu vaccine doesn't cause autism. And Americans really actually have walked on the moon during my lifetime. (In fact, one of them taught in my college while I was a student there.)


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

More doctors...










Always trust the science.

Morning sickness? Try thalidomide. We promise there won't be ten thousand babies born without arms. Trust us!










Asbestos is perfectly safe for all uses. Trust the science. Recommended by Witch Doctors everywhere.










But... muh science!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Children's Health Defense


CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category may publish unverifiable information that is not always supported by evidence.




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Ahhhhhh, the Fact Check people. God knows they're never wrong or politically biased. Oh, no.









The 11 Worst Fact-Checks By Facebook’s New Fact-Checkers | The Daily Wire







www.dailywire.com


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

IDriveGNV said:


> Ahhhhhh, the Fact Check people. God knows they're never wrong or politically biased. Oh, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











The Daily Wire


RIGHT BIAS These media sources are moderate to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you! That's hilarious.

Let me get this straight. You don't have to look at the actual examples presented in the article I provided to you. All you have to do is going to see if the fact check people have smeared the domain name that it's published on. So you can have someone "poison the well" for you, and you smugly reject every word of the article as proven to be false! This saves you the mental effort of actually reading anything at all. It's a well-written article. It provides all the exact examples from the fact-checkers. There is no spin. Just quoting the fact checkers and pointing out where they are biased politically. For example, two people make the same statement, and your fact-checkers claim the conservative is speaking falsely. The other guy is just fine. You really did your homework there, bud.

Mental midgets everywhere would be proud of your work. You sure settled those issues, boy.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

IDriveGNV said:


> Thank you! That's hilarious.
> 
> Let me get this straight. You don't have to look at the actual examples presented in the article I provided to you. All you have to do is going to see if the fact check people have smeared the domain name that it's published on. So you can have someone "poison the well" for you, and you smugly reject every word of the article as proven to be false! This saves you the mental effort of actually reading anything at all. It's a well-written article. It provides all the exact examples from the fact-checkers. There is no spin. Just quoting the fact checkers and pointing out where they are biased politically. For example, two people make the same statement, and your fact-checkers claim the conservative is speaking falsely. The other guy is just fine. You really did your homework there, bud.
> 
> Mental midgets everywhere would be proud of your work.


I read the article. It was an okay article. But you threw the article at me as if it discredited the site I had just linked to, which it does not. So I posted what the site had to say about your source site. And not surprisingly it shows:

Questionable Reasoning: *Conspiracy Theories, Propaganda, Failed Fact Checks*
Bias Rating: *RIGHT*
Factual Reporting: *MIXED*
Country: *USA (45/180 Press Freedom)*
Media Type: *Website*
Traffic/Popularity: *High Traffic*
MBFC Credibility Rating: *LOW CREDIBILITY*


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

To be honest, I didn't mean to attack you or even the particular link you provided. I find this year's use of Fact Checkers for everything to be a tragic way of shutting off people's minds. I appreciate it if you actually did look at the article, maybe I misread you.

The problem of fact checkers is that their judgments tend to be entirely tribal based. If I'm not mistaken almost all of the Fact Checkers are liberal websites, that make their living attacking conservative websites. Well, it's not so hard to figure out what their judgments are going to be. 

Feel free to disagree but even the original Snopes has some pretty weird credentials.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

IDriveGNV said:


> To be honest, I didn't mean to attack you or even the particular link you provided. I find this year's use of Fact Checkers for everything to be a tragic way of shutting off people's minds. I appreciate it if you actually did look at the article, maybe I misread you.
> 
> The problem of fact checkers is that their judgments tend to be entirely tribal based. If I'm not mistaken almost all of the Fact Checkers are liberal websites, that make their living attacking conservative websites. Well, it's not so hard to figure out what their judgments are going to be.
> 
> Feel free to disagree but even the original Snopes has some pretty weird credentials.


"To be honest, I didn't mean to attack you"

Dude, you edited your post to call me "boy" so let's not pretend you didn't mean to attack me. I lived in the south. I know what it means when someone goes out of their way to call someone boy.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

I just re-read that again. You're right, that was probably a bit too snarky. Do you want me to apologize, or? What I was really addressing was not necessarily you, but I was speaking to the liberal that would let a fact checker website make their decisions. Nothing personal, dude. We friends?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

IDriveGNV said:


> I just re-read that again. You're right, that was probably a bit too snarky. Do you want me to apologize, or? What I was really addressing was not necessarily you, but I was speaking to the liberal that would let a fact checker website make their decisions. Nothing personal, dude. We friends?


We're good.


----------



## AntManDu (Jun 24, 2021)

Doors locked until the pax has their mask on. No mask == cancellation fee.

I’m vaccinated and not looking to test a break thru infection from a delta or lambda variant.

and at these rates I only care about the surge and getting people in and out of my personal space as quickly and effectively as I can.

I don’t care about comfort and I’m not hereto coddle adults by giving them masks , waters, chewing gums or aux in.

I have a dash cam to prove everything.


----------



## honda2020 (Aug 25, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> And this is why I’m not taking passengers anymore, only doing food. Food doesn’t have to wear a mask in my car. And I won’t get reported if I’m not wearing mine.


Me too! people in my house are immunocompromised and I really do not want to get into it with ignorant pax who don’t understand we are going through the worst pandemic in US history.


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

I always tell my riders they don't need to wear a mask. I'm just over the virtue signaling and cosmetic theater.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

if they want to wear a mask or not, I don’t care, I’m not even going to bring it up. same with vaxxed, I don’t care if But at the end of the trip, I will click the no mask option just below where the rating it, let Uber deal with it. Same with seatbelts. Ain’t my problem, 

It’s up to the drivers to enforce, but is it really worth the confrontation. The lies they can tell Uber about you, then risk your job with low ratings.

if your worried about Covid, then this ain’t the job for you, and time you found a new job,

I know it’s inevitable I will catch Covid, and I’m ok with that. Ive already transported Delta infected riders before and was forced to isolate. Was great. I got paid time off,


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Wraiththe said:


> I have been vaccinated.


Uh oh, don't let @KenLV find out. He'll be furious with you!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Uh oh, don't let @KenLV find out. He'll be furious with you!


Why would I be furious with him?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Classified said:


> if they want to wear a mask or not, I don’t care, I’m not even going to bring it up. same with vaxxed, I don’t care if But at the end of the trip, I will click the no mask option just below where the rating it, let Uber deal with it. Same with seatbelts. Ain’t my problem,
> 
> It’s up to the drivers to enforce, but is it really worth the confrontation. The lies they can tell Uber about you, then risk your job with low ratings.
> 
> ...


I am the same except I do not hit the NO mask button. I truly don't care anymore at this point.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> I am the same except I do not hit the NO mask button. I truly don't care anymore at this point.


Same here!


----------



## reliablerider (Oct 1, 2021)

Yes, Uber has extending its mask requirement indefinitely throughout the U.S. and Canada as coronavirus cases continue to rise across several states.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

reliablerider said:


> Yes, Uber has extending its mask requirement indefinitely throughout the U.S. and Canada as coronavirus cases continue to rise across several states.


That'll fix it. LAWL


----------



## colescarts (Oct 6, 2021)

Classified said:


> if they want to wear a mask or not, I don't care; I'm not even going to bring it up. Same with vaxxed, I don't care if, But at the end of the trip, I will click the no mask option below the rating, let Uber deal with it. Same with seatbelts. Ain't my problem,
> 
> It's up to the drivers to enforce but is it worth the confrontation. The lies they can tell Uber about you, then risk your job with low ratings.
> 
> ...


I am in CA, and it has gotten crazy down here. I have a plastic partition and the sign saying masking required and a rear-facing camera to record PAX (also with legal CA compliant signs stating audio and video recording in progress and getting in give their consent.)

I just added the camera this week. Last week had some Trumpers, no mask, confused and questioned me as to why I cannot automatically pop the trunk in my flipping 2008 base model Prius from the driver seat so they could put their pretentious luggage in my trunk. (F you!)
Miss Trumpette then continued to complain about how hard it is to get a ride (whatever, not my deal), and then she goes on to complain about the windows being down, and it is "messing up"her hair," of which"it was *not*.

Her final complaint is, is the air conditioning on? No, it is not on you inbred buck, definitely not for your hairy ass. I'm not a comfort or a black uber. Why do I have to run A/C? I am trying to get the best MPG to save on the cost of gasoline. If it is over around 90 degrees, then yes, I will put the A/C on, but it struggles to get to the rear of the car; I found using the foot fan feature works great for tending to the needs of stuck up PAX who think they ordered a black Uber when in fact it is Uber X the lowest rating and they should not be complaining.

I gave her 1 star and no mask
..
I checked my ratings, and now I have my first one-star rating! Yipee!
I contacted uber regarding her being retaliatory of giving me a 1-star rating because she did not want to comply with a *federal mandate*.

I have already reported over 20 people with proof from my camera, and Uber doesn't give a flip. Do I need to be platinum to "VIP Platinum 24/7 Support" wonder how that would be?

My cancellation rate is 10 percent, and I need it to be at 4 percent, any tips?

I should *not *have to ask them to put on a mask. They should know that they are supposed to wear one. The app reminds you before you request and during a ride.

All I am for is the set number of rides to get the set bonus when it comes down to it. So go ahead get in my car, but you're being recorded, and I will report you. I will keep my mouth shut to avoid unnecessary confrontation, political, and/or medical debate about BS I am *not *getting paid enough to do.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Yesterday when I went to do my 3 rides for $100 offer the app had me take my picture to verify it was me, then it gave me a page of Covid policy, which I didn't actually read but I agreed to it expecting to then have to take my picture to verify I was wearing a mask, but the app didn't ask me to take a picture of me wearing a mask. I just went online right now as a test and I was not asked to show that I was wearing a mask.

I guess I should have actually read whatever that Covid policy page actually said. My market is Southern California.


----------



## colescarts (Oct 6, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Yesterday when I went to do my 3 rides for $100 offer the app had me take my picture to verify it was me, then it gave me a page of Covid policy, which I didn't actually read but I agreed to it expecting to then have to take my picture to verify I was wearing a mask, but the app didn't ask me to take a picture of me wearing a mask. I just went online right now as a test and I was not asked to show that I was wearing a mask.
> 
> I guess I should have actually read whatever that Covid policy page actually said. My market is Southern California.


they no longer require the mask picture but for you to simply comply with the rules, which is good


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

colescarts said:


> she did not want to comply with a *federal mandate*.


Not a *federal mandate.*

It's an* Uber mandate.*


colescarts said:


> some Trumpers, no mask


 You realize that not everyone who thinks this has gotten out of control was a Trump voter. You do get that, right?


colescarts said:


> confused and questioned me as to why I cannot automatically pop the trunk in my flipping 2008 base model Prius


..because everyone is familiar with the functions of all the cars they don't own.


colescarts said:


> stuck up PAX


Pot, meet kettle.


colescarts said:


> My cancellation rate is 10 percent, and I need it to be at 4 percent, any tips?


Cancel less rides. That should do it. 


colescarts said:


> Uber doesn't give a flip


Finally you got something right. Lol

You're gonna fit in here just fine.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

colescarts said:


> they no longer require the mask picture but for you to simply comply with the rules, which is good


It is very good. 

I actually do wear a mask when with a passenger, but the verification process is annoying and problematic when out in the field and I am glad they've done away with it.


----------



## colescarts (Oct 6, 2021)

KenLV said:


> Not a *federal mandate.*
> 
> It's an* Uber mandate.*
> You realize that not everyone who thinks this has gotten out of control was a Trump voter. You do get that, right?
> ...


Sounds like someone spends a lot of time bossing people around I guess I should have clarified better for the other annoying people that are drivers as well. Here you go platinum long time member of a flipping taxi forum🤣

Yes, federal mask mandate since January you clown please check government sources and don't believe what the Onion has to say to you on google.
See my photo








I pull up to pick up these people and there are the following signs/flags/political junk and myths on their property: Recall Newsom (which failed greatly), Draft Trump (will never happen), Trump 2024 (yet again, will never happen). So I can assume from those signs and their area of pickup (Ghetto Costa Mesa, CA) they don't believe in wearing masks.

Most people should know that older cars don't have as many features as newer cars it's not that hard to do. I thought 99.9% of people who supported Donald Trump knows it all's?

Hmm, I must be missing something here? 😅

Pot meets kettle? How so? I do absolutely nothing wrong and have been doing Uber for over 4 years now... I drive the speed limit, rarely cancel unless I have to stop.

BY THE WAY UBER DID DO SOMETHING

My negative feedback WAS REMOVED from this ride in the past 6 hours.

The Uber person said that the rider said I was very disrespectful to them, I wasn't wearing a mask, and would not get out to open the trunk for them nor turn on the A/C.

The Uber person told me that I do NOT need to run the A/C during trips, neither ask them to wear masks or open the trunk for riders.

Just to make this clear freak I'm not trying to fight on here or anywhere in just trying to be an independent contractor and follow the rules of which I have been since I started and shows as to why I have a 4.99-star rating now. With over 5500 lifetime trips.

Also just to make it clear,

I do Uber X in my Toyota Prius Hybrid (basic model, but qualifies for X)
This car is best for during the week, and food delivery, get best MPG but you get the absolute worst riders ever, it's like the Compton of Uber rides, it's so gross.

I have been a driver for a long time so if you're trying to make it seem as if I don't know what I am talking about then please give me a one-star and cry me a river.

I do Uber XL in my Toyota Sienna Hybrid (great for on weekends when groups are busy)
I have never had any issues doing Uber XL everyone is nice even if it is only one person. XL rarely busy during week and only really peak during Thursd. - Sunday.

I do Uber Black SUV in my Cadillac Escalade (when events and busy times in areas around me.)
I really wish I could do this more often and even in area of a lot of wealthy people the Black SUV is not busy at all during week, mainly weekends or large events. Can I say that I have never had any issues with anyone on here and actually have had great success and new opportunities be offered to me by doing Black SUV.

I have had my TCP cert. for over 6 years now and have been running my own legally operated driver business with over 80 to 100 customers (just me as employee) I have rarely had any issues with all the platforms except Uber Eats and Uber X. Which comes to show, Uber Eats and Uber X are the lowest cost rideshare and food delivery right?
Who orders low cost stuff? People who are not as sophisticated as those who would order stuff that costs more or is of higher quality. And people who are not sophisticated normally like to cause problems, make things worse, be demanding, or outright rude. It really comes to show how our economy is.

I'm not a rich person but I'm not cheap either. Whenever I use Uber personally I only use Black or Black SUV. Because the price is worth knowing I am getting someone who knows what they're doing.

That's all I have to say for now


----------



## colescarts (Oct 6, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> It is very good.
> 
> I actually do wear a mask when with a passenger, but the verification process is annoying and problematic when out in the field and I am glad they've done away with it.


Yes, you still have to wear a mask and same with passenger they just got rid of pic requirement which sometimes would not work if id goes online and off vice verse during the night.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

colescarts said:


> Yes, federal mask mandate since January


 Well I'll be. Like most days, I learned something new today. Thanks

Edit: You know what, it's not worth it.

Have a good day.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

I see this all the time, people afraid of passenger retaliating for reporting them for not wearing a mask. Personally if they are assholes, I report them. If not, I’m vaccinated and wear my mask. I roll down the window if they are not masked, if they complain I’ll inform them that due to them not wearing a mask, I would like fresh air rolling though the car, if this is unacceptable, please end the trip, and feel free to find a more accommodating driver. To date, this has never happene, as they know they are wrong. Let them give me one star, IDGAF.


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I intend to return to driving very soon to work a guarantee. I am fully vaccinated and I will wear a mask while driving, but I have no intention of enforcing the mask rule on my pax as I feel it would be bad for my ratings and retaliatory complaints may lead to a suspension of my driving privileges while I am trying to work the aforementioned guarantee.


I don't care anymore, if I drive 8min to pick up a fare and they don't have a mask I'm not going to lose money. I'm wearing my mask.


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> it is not that difficult . Pax and driver MUST wear a mask. No mask , no ride . No debate or discussion . They approach the car without a mask or they try to enter the without one is an automatic cancel and a report to collect the $4.01. Power locks are a great thing.


I have yet to get paid when canceling for mask refusal or unaccompanied minors.


----------

